# A Fight To Remember!



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*You guys are not going to believe this!*           
Fished Rudee inlet again the night of the 1 July.
Wind was perfect, so I started casting plastic near the grass on the way out of the inlet. Actually picked up a small speck, about 14 inches, released that one to grow somemore. 
Decided to try out at the jetty. Paddled out and around the end and was fan casting the point. 
Was reeling in slow with a 6" storm golden mullet pattern. Got a solid hit, at around 1150pm. Set the hook and fought the fish to the yak. Nice 28" striper, viewing the cow from the head lamp. Released this fish.
Wind picked up slightly and the waves started to crash the point better. 
At about 1230 on the 2nd, I placed a cast just right so that it would walk the rocks all around the point. Last cast of the evening...  
About the middle of the point, a arm jerking hit occurred and the drag on my Daiwa 2500 Regal Z started a rap song. Zip Zip Zip, Zip Zip Zip... My ugly stick lite was bowed up to the max!
I was fishing 20 lbs spiderwire stealth and some Yozuri Hybrid (thanks Search!) uni knoted to the braid...
The fish immediately came to the top and started to splash water like a someone was throwing boulders in the water...
The fish started to go back into the rocks, so I tightened down my drag, and started to take another sleigh ride. Man did this monster yank me around like a rag doll. The fish just kept surging and surging, it seemed like an hour that I fought this thing.
Finally got the fish calmed down and up to the side of my yak. Reached down and grabbed its lip, and tried to hoist it in the yak, one time, two times, the angle was making it hard to get it in the yak.
Finally heaved this monster in the 'ship'. It was so big that it didn't fit, its head was at my feet, and its tail was hanging over my upper thigh.
Massive sea run striper - 40", big COW, my biggest to date! 
Paddled back into the inlet and there was a boat with some nice kids fishing. Paddled up and they took some pictures. They are going to e-mail me these as soon as they get them downloaded.
That totally rocked! Man waht a rush!!!!!!!! I am still so stoked. I almost puked I was so excited! :--| Yeah, even big stupid guys like me get all worked up over a big fish!!! Man what a time. This Yak fishing is the BOMBBBBBBBBBBBB! 
I am so grateful that I have a Kayak!!!!!!!!!!!!!! This is definitely the sport of kings!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I am not bragging, I just thought you all would get a kick out of imagining the sight of my fat self fighting this fish and just going mid insane evil when I finally got it in my yak! Wow! 
TC


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

Thanks for the read, I'm getting excited just reading it. Guess I need to drag my stuff out to Rudee.
Thanks agn, Tim


----------



## uncdub13 (Aug 9, 2003)

that's pretty awesome, cant wait to see the pics. good job man.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

TC, go ahead and brag. That is a nice catch. Not every day you land a 40" striper in July in this area.

Robert


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Its not fair....*

Man TC, next thing ya know my fat butt is gonna be in a yak...  

J/K Great report and congrats on a nice fish.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

Nice job!!!!!!!!!....the R


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

I'll prolly be out there again tonight, got to see if there are some bigger ones hangin around. Somebody told me they reside there year round and just wait for the tides. It is an awesome piece of structure, and the stealthy yaks make it easier than a motor boat.
Gets kind of dicey, though, if you are not careful, I've already been slammed twice into the rocks, so I keep my paddle in my lap and my rudder deployed to get me outta the jams.
I wouldn't be surprised if there are some humongous greys in that hole below the line-siders.
See you there...
TC


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Great job TC
Also cant wait to see the pics and nutten like gettn your old pump a beatn with a big fish. Been thunkn on getting this ol fat boy a yak fur a few and as soon as I can get the boss*wife to you who aint married* to stop spendn all my money I will be lookn for a tarpon 140 or somethang with pontoons to keep my fat arse afloat. With fish tales as this I may have to start workn hard to make a few extra bucks to get a yak. 
Good job again and keep after'em.


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

addicting...ain't it TC...?..............

Congrats on the Feesh...still hopin to get up with you , one nite!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

*Hers is the Picture*

Not a bad picture, considering how dark it was. Boy was she a beaut! It is in my photo gallery. Daggone thing is too big to upload. Cow_and_Yak.JPG is the file name, if someone wants to give it a try. Thanks for all the nice comments!  
TC


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

TC said:


> Not a bad picture, considering how dark it was. Boy was she a beaut! It is in my photo gallery. Daggone thing is too big to upload. Cow_and_Yak.JPG is the file name, if someone wants to give it a try. Thanks for all the nice comments!
> TC


See if this works....TC's Pic

Oh yeah, very nice fish!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Here it is! Thanks CDog... Forgot how to post the daggone things again.
TC


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

good job there TC...you are gonna make my buy a yak yet...


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Man Rattler, that was a show!!!!
TC


----------



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

awesome report TC!! man... it got me excited just reading it... before you grabbed the lip, did you know it was a rock? 

yak fishing is addicting... force is strong...


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Brag all ya want!!!!!*

TC, 
That was awesome. As far as I'm concerned ya can brag all ya want. You've earned it. Way to go.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Great Fish - TC and good story!

Congratulations!


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

Thanks Bob.


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

It looks like I have created a monster, or at least let him out of his cage. lol lol
Chad


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

To create a monster like me took years of torment and abuse. Thanks for your advice and experience Chad. You played the key part in this (never-ending) adventure, this virtual fairy-tale, a Kayaking wet dream, so to speak... 
TC


----------



## Chad (Apr 26, 2004)

Okay, then let you out of the cage it is......


----------



## erfisher (Feb 9, 2004)

Great catch! I can't wait to get one like that.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

thats awesome man!


----------

